# Need to be COOL



## newfilter (Apr 1, 2006)

I recently moved from Southern CA a relatively cool climate to Central CA where it is already in the 90s in spring. Summer will bring some days with temps over 100 degrees. My computer, whose specs you will find below has already been getting a good bit warmer here. My CPU temp monitored by "Motherboard Monitor" and "ASUS PC Probe" have measured it in the high sixties Celsius that is, I long ago disconnected the hardware temp monitor on my Aspire Dreamer case. The AMD alert even came on when I re-started one evening. The HS fan is an AMD Silent Boost, I have one 80mm case fan on the side - intake, and one 120mm case fan on the back - intake and a smaller 60mm fan on top - exhaust. There used to be an 80mm on top but when I changed out my power supply I had to change it out, or re-cut my case. (I know this is the modding forum!). This box already sounds like a helicopter taking off and I think it is still getting way too hot, especially when my video card is working overtime. I am hoping that someone out there has a solution for me, any ideas? I have considered doing a whole new case with some type of liquid cooling but, heck I would not know where to begin. Anybody out there in Central CA want to take on a modding job? HELP!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

For one thing the fan in the back should blow out so change that. If you notice I have very similar specs and although my room temp never gets above 80F my computer idles around 37C, now maybe with a room temp of 80F it might get as high as 40C.

I suggest you look around for a better cpu heatsink and get some artic silver5.
My Thermaltake Venus HSF has a fan controller that comes with it and I have it turned down to around 3100 rpm's to controll the noise and still achieve these temps.


----------



## newfilter (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: 
Doby,
Thanks for the reply, I turned the 120mm fan around and it is now exhaust, I also invested in a CPU mount for under my desk that kind of holds it in mid air, not too close to the underside of the desk and up off of the floor. I am maintaining temps in the low 50ies which is much better than last week. I will see how this goes for awhile and hopefully further measures won't be necessary. There seems to be conflicting ideas about what kind of temps are acceptable. Your rig runs quite cool, I can't remember my temps ever being that low even before I had the case full of HDDs.
Thanks again for the tip.
newfilter


----------

